# AGPGART Issues

## Linoxx

This is an odd predicamate, I am running the 2.6.1 kernel (gentoo sources) and this is an Alienware Area-51 laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600.  Whenever i try to run a GL app (such as the screensavers in kde) the framerate is less than 1 fps.......  Terrible.  The odd thing is that whenever I run glxgears, I get 800 frames per second.......  Yyyyeahh......  The errors that I get on startup are as follows:

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

If anyone could help me with this problem, I'd really appretiate it.

Thanks

Linoxx

----------

## taskara

firstly, you need to compile the agpgart driver for your mainboard's chipset.

is it an intel chipset board? if so, compile in the intel agpgart driver.

secondly, you should probably use ati drivers, not dri.

```
media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 3.2.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,262 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipset
```

Edit: sorry, looks like you ARE using ati-drivers... double check you have the right agp driver statically installed into your kernel  :Confused: 

----------

## Linoxx

Okay, the driver that I compiled in for /dev/agpgart is the SiS chipset which I assume is the right one for my computer.  Would the Ati chipset be the right one?

Thanks

linoxx

----------

## taskara

can you run this command:

```
lspci |grep AGP
```

and post the results

----------

## Linoxx

Well that tells me something...  There's no result when I type the command given.  I guess thats my problem is that I don't have an AGP driver.  Don't mean to sound idiotic, but what should I do now?

Thanks

Linoxx

----------

## taskara

ok, well that command should have asked your mainboard what agp chipset it was using (you don't need a driver installed to run the command successfully)

what is the exact model of the laptop?

when you compiled your kernel, what did ACPgart did you select?

----------

## Linoxx

The exact model of my laptop is an Alienware Area-51M.  The motherboard chipsets are all the same on the extreme, ethusiast, etc which is the  SiS648FX + SiS963L AGP8X Chipset.

Thanks for your help man,

Linoxx

----------

## taskara

ok, so when you built your kernel, did you select SIS AGPgart driver? and compile it directly into your kernel?

----------

## Linoxx

 *Quote:*   

> ok, so when you built your kernel, did you select SIS AGPgart driver? and compile it directly into your kernel?

 

Yeah, I did, but still the problem exists.

Thanks for your help

Linoxx

----------

## taskara

lol.. I haven't helped you yet!  :Wink: 

did you emerge the ati-drivers?

can you post your XF86Config file?

----------

## Wedge_

Posting the output of the "dmesg" command would be helpful.

----------

## Linoxx

For taskara:  Here is my XF86Config file:

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "DRI"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Mouse"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "auto-dev"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

        Option          "SHMConfig" "On"

EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5-48.4

    VertRefresh 50-70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vs

ync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsyn

c

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsy

nc

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vs

ync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vs

ync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +

vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsyn

c +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 6

3.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -

vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +v

sync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +v

sync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -v

sync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +v

sync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +v

sync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +v

sync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +v

sync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +v

sync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +v

sync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync

 +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync

 +vsync

vendorname "[Monitor0]"

modelname "[Monitor0]"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00008800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "6"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

vendorname ""

boardname ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Synaptics Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option "XkbLayout" "us"

        Driver "keyboard"

EndSection

```

And for Wedge_ :

```

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@NoXiSO) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #7 Mon Feb 2 15:46:12 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffdf000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126928 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                    ) @ 0x000f55d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x12000302 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x12000302 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x12000302 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffd0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x12000302 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffdf040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  1ABFS 1ABFS001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2800.565 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514000k/524096k available (2769k kernel code, 9348k reserved, 1035k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5537.79 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.3 for kernel 2.6

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169s/8110s Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.6 <2003-08-25> at 0xe0817c00, 00:03:0d:11:08:cd, IRQ 10

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.0.2.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW242U, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ohci1394: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[dfff9000-dfff97ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:09.0 [1584:3005]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0290, PCI irq 5

Socket status: 30000820

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:09.1 [1584:3005]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0290, PCI irq 5

Socket status: 30000006

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 3, pci mem e0823000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d5376602165]

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 at 0xe400, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding 594396k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: excluding 0xc00-0xc1f

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x837 0x840-0x84f 0x858-0x877

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x3c0-0x3df 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.6.3

wlan: 0.7.2.0 BETA

ath_pci: 0.8.4.3 BETA

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ath_pci: cache line size not set; forcing 32

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:20:a6:4d:11:6d

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x20800000, irq=5

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3519 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

cdrom_newpc_intr: 4081 residual after xfer

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver resynced.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 4 bytes away.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

```

Thanks everyone  :Smile: 

And for taskara, I was talking about you guys taking time to read about my problem.  :Smile: 

Linoxx

----------

## Wedge_

Try compiling /dev/agpgart support and SiS AGP support as modules. It looks like something is going wrong when the kernel tries to initialise its AGP stuff, but I don't know what.

----------

## Linoxx

Hrrrmmm....  That didn't seem to fix the problem  :Sad:  geeze would anyone be able to ssh in or something lol?

Thanks

Linoxx

----------

## taskara

it seems strange.. I got him to lspci and there was no AGP there at all?!

I'm not a laptop nor ati expert... but it looks like your agp is not detected at all.. it also seems like the fglrx driver is not functioning properly - you should be getting a higher fps on glxgears than you are. Perhaps you can try using dri from the kernel, instead of the ati-driver?

be careful who you let log into your machine  :Confused: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *taskara wrote:*   

> it seems strange.. I got him to lspci and there was no AGP there at all?! 

 

That is weird..Linoxx, could you post your full lspci output?

----------

## Linoxx

Sorry its taken me so long to reply, but I've had quite a few tests this week and we all know how that goes  :Razz:  .   Anyhoo wedge_ heres my lspci output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 645xx (rev 51)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0003

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0963 (rev 1

4)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0016

00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controll                                                                                                   er

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Intel 537 [56k Winmodem] (rev a0                                                                                                   )

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Cont                                                                                                   roller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev                                                                                                    0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev                                                                                                    0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev                                                                                                    0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:09.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7114 (rev 20)

00:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7114 (rev 20)

00:09.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7110

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9                                                                                                   600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0013 (rev 01)

```

Thanks

Linoxx

----------

## Linoxx

taskara, how do you use dri from the kernel instead of ati-drivers?

Thanks

Linoxx

----------

## VR-Jack

HHere's how I did it. It's not tested all that much. Just upgraded it last night trying to get my linksys 802.11 card working. bleh.

Go into Device Drivers ---> and then Character Devices --->

Select /dev/agpgart (AGP Support), and the SiS Chipset support for the driver. Then for DRI, select Direct Rendering Manager,  and ATI Radeon.

That's it. If you want framebuffers, you'll have to set those up as well. (I've run X with and without the framebuffers. Not much difference.)

-Jack

----------

## Wedge_

 *VR-Jack wrote:*   

> Then for DRI, select Direct Rendering Manager, and ATI Radeon. 

 

You don't actually need that if you're using the fglrx driver, and they can interfere with each other if you're not careful. 

@Linoxx: I don't think there is any other driver which supports 3D acceleration on the 9600 cards at the moment. It doesn't look like a driver problem anyway, it seems your AGP bridge isn't being detected for some reason. I think it must be the first device in your PCI listing, but it appears as unknown. Try another kernel version and see if that helps.

----------

## VR-Jack

I agree. The problem probably isn't the driver itself. The /dev/agpgart info in my previous post is probably more critical, as it's the AGP setup. The graphics driver is secondary and can be kernel driven or external module.

-Jack

----------

